# New free EuCon iPad control app



## Guy Rowland (Apr 12, 2015)

http://connect.avid.com/PT-iOS-Control-App-Notification.html (http://connect.avid.com/PT-iOS-Control- ... ation.html)

Not released yet and scarce info, but definitely looks intriguing. Being EuCon means it can autobank, which is one of my main sticking points with all the current iPad controllers. Works with any EuCon enabled DAW apparently. Hoping it can integrate with my Artist Mix, could be very handy.

And free. From Avid. Weird....


----------



## dgburns (Apr 12, 2015)

wow,I have been forever on the fence about an avid mix.It might still be the way to go if you want real faders and a direct ethernet cable connection,but this app looks fantastic!

might be they feel the need to compete with the lpx app etc.Wonder what this might do to the price of the artist series?I always thought they were a bit overpriced-600 would be my price point for one.

and btw,got the Cubase ipad app and ,FOR ME,the thing sucked balls :( at least in it's current incarnation.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 14, 2015)

A bit more info via the Avid responses on the DUC:

Q. Is Pro Tools | Control really free?
A. Yes. PT | Control is free and delivers a rich set of features for controlling EUCON applications. There may be additional functionality provided when combined with an Avid control surface, or through an in-app purchase. We will release details on this at launch.

Q. What software is compatible with Pro Tools | Control?
A. PT | Control is being designed to control EUCON-enabled applications, like Pro Tools, Logic, Cubase, Nuendo, etc. This iOS app will likely require driver updates—this is still to be determined. If driver updates are required, we will only be making the needed updates for Pro Tools 12. In the end, Pro Tools | Control may work with earlier versions, but will only be tested and supported on Pro Tools 12.

Q. Will Pro Tools | Control require additional hardware, like an Artist Series or S3 controller?
A. No, PT | Control does not require any additional hardware, however there may be additional functionality provided when an Avid control surface is connected. We will release details on this at launch.

Also:

- Pro Tools | Control will work with EUCON enabled applications
- The best implementation will be with the latest Pro Tools version, which makes sense as features must be added to both EUCON and each application's adapter. Each vendor of EUCON applications is responsible for adding adapter-side features we make accessible in EUCON.
- Mix View is absolutely free. 
- It will ship in the summer. 
- eight faders at a time on screen, capable of banking anywhere in your session
- universe scroll for session navigation
- track name and color, RISM, etc.
- track type filter to look only at Audio/MIDI/VCA/etc. tracks at a time
- transport
- soft keys including automation, edit functions, etc


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 14, 2015)

nothing is really free.... 

seems its to fetch marketing info. 

tbh... seems like a good deal. some of my fake info and junk email for this app.. it looks alike a good app.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 15, 2016)

Did this ever get released? (like above no longer works) Does this only work in conjunction with a EuCon hardware device or can you use it with just an ipad? Is this for Protools only or is it universal?


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 15, 2016)

JT3_Jon said:


> Did this ever get released? (like above no longer works) Does this only work in conjunction with a EuCon hardware device or can you use it with just an ipad? Is this for Protools only or is it universal?


It's in the AppStore.
No hardware, but iPad, needed.
I only use ProTools.

Best,
/Anders


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 16, 2016)

Its here now: http://www.avid.com/en/products/pro-tools-control
I have used it with a iPad 4 to control Cubase 7.5. Download from the App Store FOC.


----------



## wbacer (Apr 16, 2016)

I use it with Logic. Works great, nice interface, can beat the price. 
It also works with my Avid S3.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 9, 2016)

Is it possible to edit and make your own soft keys if you only own the ipad app? Also I tried to use it on a very large Cubase 8.0.4 project and it seemed to get stuck "Building EuCon project" and then once the project finally loaded, my app is blank (no channels in the mixer). Anyone else have this issue? 

Seems like a way cool app, if I can just get it to work in my regular large projects. I've gotten it to work on new tester small projects though and it seems like a cool program. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 10, 2016)

JT3_Jon said:


> Is it possible to edit and make your own soft keys if you only own the ipad app? Also I tried to use it on a very large Cubase 8.0.4 project and it seemed to get stuck "Building EuCon project" and then once the project finally loaded, my app is blank (no channels in the mixer). Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Seems like a way cool app, if I can just get it to work in my regular large projects. I've gotten it to work on new tester small projects though and it seems like a cool program. Any advice would be appreciated.


When I purchased my Avid Transport and S3 and registered them with Avid, I was able to install their Eucon software on my Mac. That's how I set up all of the soft keys for both devices. I haven't found a way to set up soft keys using their remote app on my iPad. I use it with larger Logic projects and it works fine. Here is a screen shot of their EuControl software. It appears that at a deeper level, their remote app is tied into this. If you don't have this it may be the reason you are having trouble. Just my best guess. I hope some of this helps.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 10, 2016)

Have you compared it to Logic Remote ? TX



wbacer said:


> I use it with Logic. Works great, nice interface, can beat the price.
> It also works with my Avid S3.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 10, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Have you compared it to Logic Remote ? TX


I use both. They both have common and unique features and both are free so go ahead and download both and see which one best meets your needs. PT control integrates better with my Avid hardware and Logic Remote integrates better with Logic specific elements.


----------



## DynamicK (Jun 24, 2016)

Apparently updated to 1.06. Haven't tried it out yet but new features look cool.
Pro Tools Control Update


----------

